# testing emoticons



## Guest

[schild=13 fontcolor=DC143C shadowcolor=000000 shieldshadow=1]hahaha[/schild]


----------



## Guest

[schild=1 fontcolor=0000FF shadowcolor=0000FF shieldshadow=1]fish are friends[/schild][schild=18 fontcolor=9932CC shadowcolor=808000 shieldshadow=1]fish are friends[/schild][schild=12 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=191970 shieldshadow=1]fish are friends[/schild][schild=2 fontcolor=FFFF00 shadowcolor=000000 shieldshadow=1]fish are friends[/schild]


----------



## shev

[schild=17 fontcolor=006400 shadowcolor=0000FF shieldshadow=1].....[/schild]


----------



## Lydia

:withstup:


----------



## shev

[schild=16 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]LOL[/schild]


----------



## fish_doc

[schild=1 fontcolor=0000FF shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]You are my biggest fan. [/schild][schild=4 fontcolor=0000FF shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]And dont you forget it.[/schild]


----------



## Guest

[schild=6 fontcolor=FF6347 shadowcolor=A52A2A shieldshadow=1]Boooring[/schild]


----------



## Guest

hehehe


----------



## Lexus

[schild=18 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Just one moment[/schild]


----------



## Mr Aquarium

[schild=3 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=00BFFF shieldshadow=1]I HATE TESTS[/schild]


----------



## Lexus

[wave:f00efe19e3]wave[/wave:f00efe19e3]

[fade:f00efe19e3]fade[/fade:f00efe19e3]

[blur:f00efe19e3]blur[/blur:f00efe19e3]

[flipv:f00efe19e3]flipv[/flipv:f00efe19e3]

[fliph:f00efe19e3]fliph[/fliph:f00efe19e3]

[offtopic]offtopic[/offtopic]


list


list

[spoiler:f00efe19e3]spoil[/spoiler:f00efe19e3]

[scroll:f00efe19e3]scroll[/scroll:f00efe19e3]


----------



## Lexus

wow we got new thingys to play with our text

[hr:46c64cae2e]kkk


----------



## Lexus

[schild=13 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Haha[/schild]


----------



## DJ

Code:


???


???
[blur:9bcf9e1be6]???[/blur:9bcf9e1be6]
[fade:9bcf9e1be6]???[/fade:9bcf9e1be6]
[flipv:9bcf9e1be6]???[/flipv:9bcf9e1be6]
[fliph:9bcf9e1be6]???[/fliph:9bcf9e1be6]
[offtopic]???[/offtopic]
[scroll:9bcf9e1be6]???[/scroll:9bcf9e1be6]
[spoiler:9bcf9e1be6]???[/spoiler:9bcf9e1be6]
[strike:9bcf9e1be6]???[/strike:9bcf9e1be6]
[tab:9bcf9e1be6]???[tab:9bcf9e1be6]
[updown:9bcf9e1be6]???[/updown:9bcf9e1be6]
[username:9bcf9e1be6]
[wave:9bcf9e1be6]???[/wave:9bcf9e1be6]
[schild=19 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=0000FF shieldshadow=1],,,,,im old.[/schild]


----------



## thatsfishy

> thatsfishy


[schild=18 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]What????[/schild]


----------



## Lydia

DJ @ Fri Mar 18 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> [username:08461ddc67]
> [wave:08461ddc67]???[/wave:08461ddc67]
> [schild=19 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=0000FF shieldshadow=1],,,,,im old.[/schild]



what?? [blur:08461ddc67]huh?[/blur:08461ddc67] [fade:08461ddc67]huh?[/fade:08461ddc67] [flash width=100 height=100]huh?[/flash] [wave:08461ddc67]huh?[/wave:08461ddc67] [flipv:08461ddc67]huh?[/flipv:08461ddc67] [fliph:08461ddc67] huh?[/fliph:08461ddc67] [scroll:08461ddc67] huh?[/scroll:08461ddc67] [spoiler:08461ddc67] huh?[/spoiler:08461ddc67]


----------



## Guest

[schild=4 fontcolor=FFFF00 shadowcolor=000000 shieldshadow=1]This is fun![/schild]

[scroll:d2c92b65e2]FUN![/scroll:d2c92b65e2]

[flash width=100 height=100]FUN[/flash]

[fade:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/fade:d2c92b65e2]

[blur:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/blur:d2c92b65e2]

[strike:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/strike:d2c92b65e2]

[flipv:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/flipv:d2c92b65e2]

[fliph:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/fliph:d2c92b65e2]

[offtopic]FUN[/offtopic]

[php:1:d2c92b65e2]<?php
FUN
?>[/php:1:d2c92b65e2]

[scroll:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/scroll:d2c92b65e2]

[stream]FUN[/stream]

[tab:d2c92b65e2]FUN[tab:d2c92b65e2]

[table:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/table:d2c92b65e2]

[updown:d2c92b65e2]FUN[/updown:d2c92b65e2]

[username:d2c92b65e2]FUN




> FUN


FUN


Code:


----------



## shev

[blur:91dea8b67e]whats going on?[/blur:91dea8b67e]


----------



## fish_doc

[schild=19 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]speak up[/schild]


----------



## Guest

[schild=15 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=00FFFF shieldshadow=1]er....?[/schild]

[fade:4723fc2e9c]i'm confused....[/fade:4723fc2e9c]

[scroll:4723fc2e9c][blur:4723fc2e9c]what's going on???[/blur:4723fc2e9c][/scroll:4723fc2e9c]

[blur:4723fc2e9c]it's all just a blur to me...[/blur:4723fc2e9c]
^^I'm very original  [/fade]


----------



## Lydia

lol scuba kid [fade:26ab4e260b]i dont know whats going on....everything seems to be fading out of focus[/fade:26ab4e260b] [blur:26ab4e260b]and getting blurry[/blur:26ab4e260b] oh!!! i get it!!! i forgot to put my contacts in!!!!!! jk


----------



## shev

why is my name being said? lol.


----------



## Lydia

[scroll:c349c298d9][blur:c349c298d9]i dunno lol[/blur:c349c298d9][/scroll:c349c298d9]


----------



## guppyart

:help: ME[/fade][/blur]


----------



## Mark

A lot of the effects only work under Internet Explorer.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

> Mark Said; A lot of the effects only work under Internet Explorer.


[scroll:15f1f273ee][schild=9 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=000000 shieldshadow=1]THE GREAT N POWERFULL OZ HAS SPOKEN[/schild][/scroll:15f1f273ee]


----------



## Lydia

> Mark Said; A lot of the effects only work under Internet Explorer.



[strike:44da7a9327][scroll:44da7a9327][schild=18 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=00BFFF shieldshadow=1]Mark the great speaks!! all hush to hear him![/schild][/scroll:44da7a9327][/strike:44da7a9327]


----------



## Guest

[scroll:1010eb499e][schild=13 fontcolor=00BFFF shadowcolor=00008B shieldshadow=1]I'll make lots of noise! hehehe[/schild][/scroll:1010eb499e]


----------



## Pareeeee

[blur:8069ac41c9]Who - me???[/blur:8069ac41c9]


----------



## Ron the handyman

Lydia @ Fri Mar 18 said:


> DJ @ Fri Mar 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> [username:2b1b9d3777]
> [wave:2b1b9d3777]???[/wave:2b1b9d3777]
> [schild=19 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=0000FF shieldshadow=1],,,,,im old.[/schild]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what??    [blur:2b1b9d3777]huh?[/blur:2b1b9d3777]  [fade:2b1b9d3777]huh?[/fade:2b1b9d3777]   [flash width=100 height=100]huh?[/flash]  [wave:2b1b9d3777]huh?[/wave:2b1b9d3777]   [flipv:2b1b9d3777]huh?[/flipv:2b1b9d3777]      [fliph:2b1b9d3777] huh?[/fliph:2b1b9d3777]    [scroll:2b1b9d3777] huh?[/scroll:2b1b9d3777]       [spoiler:2b1b9d3777]  huh?[/spoiler:2b1b9d3777]
Click to expand...

Yea??!! what gives some one likes my Screen name :? R.


----------



## Lydia

[shadow=deepskyblue:6597dad2eb]i just figured it out.....at least i think did....when you click username (up there ^), it makes it so that everyone sees their own username up there....im going to test my theory....tell me if it is right, please[/shadow:6597dad2eb]

[username:6597dad2eb]


----------



## cameraman_2

yes that works


----------



## Ron the handyman

That makes sense Thanks Lidia [username:92cfc0b294]


----------



## shev

heh, yeah I figured that after a while.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, it does work! 
[username:10c8165859]


----------



## Ron the handyman

Yeah Yeah[username:6c656b98c2]


----------



## Guest

woot :fun: 

[schild=13 fontcolor=9932CC shadowcolor=191970 shieldshadow=1]Yay![/schild]


----------



## Lexus

[username:8584db20f3]


----------



## shev

[username:1428a7c13f] sucks


:fun:


----------



## fish_doc

:wink: 
Like I said before.
[schild=19 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=00FFFF shieldshadow=1]You are my biggest fan[/schild]
:twisted:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

What's happening here??? I dun really understand. Hu huh huh!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Is that sum thing about merging?


----------



## Guest

> Scuba Kid sucks
> 
> :fun:


thanks for your kind words, shev!  

Shev is a poop [schild=7 fontcolor=D2691E shadowcolor=A52A2A shieldshadow=1]Poop[/schild]


:hbd:


----------



## Ron the handyman

[username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][updown:f8fc9b7ca9][/updown:f8fc9b7ca9][updown:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][fade:f8fc9b7ca9][/fade:f8fc9b7ca9][fade:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][/fade:f8fc9b7ca9][username:f8fc9b7ca9][/updown:f8fc9b7ca9] :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Scuba Kid sucks


He didnt say specifically anybody...


----------



## fish_doc

[username:2a432416ea] Dont worry they really are not talking about you. They are playing with the options of the forum text. It shows your name when they use Username* option


----------



## shev

lol, yeah I figured that.

[username:c9b39388a8] rules!

that better?


----------



## Ron the handyman

I was just playing witit Hi [username:cb39538771]


----------



## Pareeeee

[schild=4 fontcolor=0000FF shadowcolor=00BFFF shieldshadow=1]LOL[/schild] 

:withstup:  
:fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish:
:fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: 










[blur:23fa2068ee]OK.....[/blur:23fa2068ee]












[fade:23fa2068ee]THIS.....[/fade:23fa2068ee]








[blur:23fa2068ee]IS......[/blur:23fa2068ee]








[highlight=darkorchid:23fa2068ee]WEIRD.......[/highlight:23fa2068ee]








[blur:23fa2068ee]WE.....[/blur:23fa2068ee]









[scroll:23fa2068ee]*HAVE.....*[/scroll:23fa2068ee]







[glow=deepskyblue:23fa2068ee][strike:23fa2068ee]ALL.......[/strike:23fa2068ee][/glow:23fa2068ee]








[shadow=green:23fa2068ee][tab:23fa2068ee]gone............[tab:23fa2068ee][/shadow:23fa2068ee]












[fade:23fa2068ee][table:23fa2068ee]do you really want to know?[/table:23fa2068ee][/fade:23fa2068ee]















[fade:23fa2068ee][updown:23fa2068ee]NUTS!!!!!!!![/updown:23fa2068ee][/fade:23fa2068ee]


----------



## fish_doc

[schild=4 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1][username:b3aeefe88a] thinks fish_doc rocks[/schild]


awwww shucks guys


----------



## Pareeeee

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

lol fish_doc i know
i was joking

[schild=11 fontcolor=00BFFF shadowcolor=00008B shieldshadow=1][username:aad0964916] is a FREAK![/schild]


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Yeah yeah, thanks guys.. well I was just a bit surprised at first when I see my ID's all over. But I figure it out after reading Lydia's post... 
Ha ha Shev...


----------



## Guest

lol
we are nuts!
:roll:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Just alil... people are..


----------



## Guest

lol yup! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydia

[email protected]_doc and yall


----------

